# My 26” Schwinn bmx bike project



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey all. Here is the start of my next project. It’s going to be a 26” bmx inspired Schwinn. I’ve never really messed with the modern day bmx stuff, but it really interests me. I’m having V brake mounts put on the frame and forks and and going to run profile 3pc cranks, SE racing wheels and some other cool stuff. Should be a pretty cool bike for an old guy trying to be a kid again. Here’s the frame and fork I’m starting with. It’s an 82 Chicago frame and the forks are from an 82 women’s cruiser. I just found a guard from another Caber and it’s on the way. More pics to come as I progress. Any tips or hints would be appreciated. I’m kinda stuck on what tire to run. I want a tire that will go in the dirt and be fairly smooth on the street. I’m also looking for some ideas on a laid back seat post (since I’m 6’3”) and suggestions on a  comfy saddle that will look correct for the style of bike I’m going for.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 21, 2017)

Wouldn't a comfy saddle be incorrect for a BMX bike? I thought they were all equipped with a plastic asshatchets.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes that’s is true, but I’m 43 and plastic isn’t an option! Lol. I have to find one that looks the part, but won’t kill me.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 22, 2017)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Yes that’s is true, but I’m 43 and plastic isn’t an option! Lol. I have to find one that looks the part, but won’t kill me.



 I have comfort saddles on all my _collectible_ Trek  road bikes. No care what looks like, it's my A.. not yours. Albeit, I save the originals for photographs or, in case of resale to some hard-A.. [grin]


----------



## frampton (Dec 22, 2017)

I have a few 26" BMX bikes that I ride regularly. A Brooks B-17 or Brooks Pro is my choice. They are very comfortable for long rides and look great .


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 22, 2017)

frampton said:


> I have a few 26" BMX bikes that I ride regularly. A Brooks B-17 or Brooks Pro is my choice. They are very comfortable for long rides and look great .



Awesome. That’s what I’m looking to hear. I will check those out. Thank you!


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 22, 2017)

Yep I say go with the Brooks leather. The B72 and the Brooks Pro are also good ones. I even have a lady Brooks Pro that fits the fat ass really good. Go for the pros with the big copper rivets and ya got some style too!
 Btw; I’m 6’1 and 66 years old.  At this point; we don’t have to grow up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 22, 2017)

frampton said:


> I have a few 26" BMX bikes that I ride regularly. A Brooks B-17 or Brooks Pro is my choice. They are very comfortable for long rides and look great .



Anyone heard of the C-17 from brooks? I came across that in a search and love it’s look. I have never heard anything but rave reviews about brooks seats.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 22, 2017)

Muleman121 said:


> Yep I say go with the Brooks leather. The B72 and the Brooks Pro are also good ones. I even have a lady Brooks Pro that fits the fat ass really good. Go for the pros with the big copper rivets and ya got some style too!
> Btw; I’m 6’1 and 66 years old.  At this point; we don’t have to grow up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I saw the women’s versions and liked their looks because they look more like a beach cruiser seat. All of those brooks seat look very nice.


----------



## frampton (Dec 22, 2017)

C-17 does not have a leather top.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 22, 2017)

Otherwise similar? Should still be comfortable?


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 22, 2017)

Gel seats are a comfy choice and finding the right one can be time consuming.  Some of the 90’s early 2000’s from Trek have been good.   Look for the  Bontrager name.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 22, 2017)

The lady version of Brooks saddles will have. “S” denoting lady version.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 23, 2017)

You could use a quilted Troxel seat, especially if you're going for a 1970s bmx look.

Lots of choices for laidback seat posts. Most bmx posts were 7/8". You may be limited by your tube diameter. Search "old school bmx laidback seat posts" on ebay for options.

Also, rather than pay huge money for vintage bmx cruiser bars (if you can find them) or use repop stuff, find some used Honda SL70 bars or equivalent. Very 1970s bmx moto. Have used them on a few projects.

I'd also score a cebe or slimline double clamp stem. They're available for relatively cheap money.

I personally only ride new rubber. There are a few suppliers making a reissue Comp III skinwall tire. They are great in the dirt and pretty good on pavement. They come in 26" x 1.75" for the rear and 2.125 for front. That model is an early 80s style, but you probably won't find a Comp II cruiser tire for less than the cost of a human arm and leg.

Search "Kenda K50 Comp III skinwall tires"

I'd go with 26" Araya 7C hoops laced to Shimano, ACS, Suzue, Sunshine large flange hubs. The 26" Araya 7x hoops are more plentiful (and stronger), but date from about 1980 and newer. The 7C would be more appropriate for a 70s build.

Get yourself some Preston Petty or OGK MACH grips, an Ashtabula, Sugino or Takagi MX OPC.

I'd go with a Shimano center pull rear caliper and a Dia Compe "red dot" straight lever.

Or none of the above. Enjoy.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 24, 2017)

I ride Kenda K-rad tires on my klunker. They're fatter (26x2.30) and have a square knobby pattern.

Work great on trails, and smooth on street, and last a long time.


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2017)

Agree great klunker & BMX tire.........


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 25, 2017)

bairdco said:


> I ride Kenda K-rad tires on my klunker. They're fatter (26x2.30) and have a square knobby pattern.
> 
> Work great on trails, and smooth on street, and last a long time.
> 
> View attachment 728659



Thank you!!! I have been looking for a tire that look aggressive but should roll smooth. This is it. And it’s fatter! Perfect. I just ordered a pair on eBay. Thanks again.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 25, 2017)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Thank you!!! I have been looking for a tire that look aggressive but should roll smooth. This is it. And it’s fatter! Perfect. I just ordered a pair on eBay. Thanks again.



You're welcome. I've had them on my DX klunker for over a year. The bike sees more streets than trails (sadly,) and still have a lot of tread. You should be happy with them...


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 25, 2017)

bairdco said:


> You're welcome. I've had them on my DX klunker for over a year. The bike sees more streets than trails (sadly,) and still have a lot of tread. You should be happy with them...



I’m sure I will be. Thank you again!


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 26, 2017)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Hey all. Here is the start of my next project. It’s going to be a 26” bmx inspired Schwinn. I’ve never really messed with the modern day bmx stuff, but it really interests me. I’m having V brake mounts put on the frame and forks and and going to run profile 3pc cranks, SE racing wheels and some other cool stuff. Should be a pretty cool bike for an old guy trying to be a kid again. Here’s the frame and fork I’m starting with. It’s an 82 Chicago frame and the forks are from an 82 women’s cruiser. I just found a guard from another Caber and it’s on the way. More pics to come as I progress. Any tips or hints would be appreciated. I’m kinda stuck on what tire to run. I want a tire that will go in the dirt and be fairly smooth on the street. I’m also looking for some ideas on a laid back seat post (since I’m 6’3”) and suggestions on a  comfy saddle that will look correct for the style of bike I’m going for.
> 
> View attachment 727637
> View attachment 727638



If you need any custom clunker parts made specifically for the schwinn frame, check with Mr tick on facebook
https://www.facebook.com/Mr.TickBicycleParts/

Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 26, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> If you need any custom clunker parts made specifically for the schwinn frame, check with Mr tick on facebook
> https://www.facebook.com/Mr.TickBicycleParts/
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk



Oh yeah? What kind of parts does he make? I don’t have Facebook, but I’ll get my wife to go on for me? That’s a good resource to have. Thank you.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 26, 2017)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Oh yeah? What kind of parts does he make? I don’t have Facebook, but I’ll get my wife to go on for me? That’s a good resource to have. Thank you.



He's been building schwinn based klunkers for a long time...custom hd seatposts and clamps, crossbars and other cool parts...

Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk


----------



## frampton (Dec 26, 2017)

I have a few sets of his handlebars. Welds are clean and they are very nicely made.


----------



## frampton (Dec 26, 2017)

Danny, have you been to Alan Bond's Clunkers website?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 26, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> He's been building schwinn based klunkers for a long time...custom hd seatposts and clamps, crossbars and other cool parts...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk



Awesome, I need a post and clamp. I’ll check him out. Thanks again.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 26, 2017)

frampton said:


> Danny, have you been to Alan Bond's Clunkers website?



No, not yet. But I will definitely check it out. Thank you! Your bike should be there soon. Let me know what you think when it arrives.


----------



## frampton (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm stoked!  I have been lacing wheels and cleaning parts in anticipation of it's arrival.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 26, 2017)

frampton said:


> I'm stoked!  I have been lacing wheels and cleaning parts in anticipation of it's arrival.



I’m stoked for you. I hope you absolutely love it.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 3, 2018)

bairdco said:


> I ride Kenda K-rad tires on my klunker. They're fatter (26x2.30) and have a square knobby pattern.
> 
> Work great on trails, and smooth on street, and last a long time.
> 
> View attachment 728659



Got my Kenda K-rads today. These are really good looking tires. Got them mounted up to my SE racing wheels tonight and they look killer. Getting a little closer each day. Thank you again for the recommendation on these tires. I love them.


----------



## SLM (Jan 6, 2018)

As a suggestion : B66 Brooks saddle / Ashtabula stem /  BMX scrambler bars / one piece crank /  if you need gears 5 speed rear with a thumb shifter.  My husband who worked at Schwinn (engineering) in the early 80's built up a a few of these while also working on the King Sting.  I'll post pictures of the bikes when I get a chance...


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 6, 2018)

SLM said:


> As a suggestion : B66 Brooks saddle / Ashtabula stem /  BMX scrambler bars / one piece crank /  if you need gears 5 speed rear with a thumb shifter.  My husband who worked at Schwinn (engineering) in the early 80's built up a a few of these while also working on the King Sting.  I'll post pictures of the bikes when I get a chance...



Yes, please do. I’d love to see what they look like. Thank you!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 15, 2018)

Well, I am still gathering parts. My Brooks cambium seat came last week and it’s awesome. Today I’m waiting on the mail for  my sprocket. I’m still in search of a specific chainguard for the bike. It’s the correct one for this year frame. It’s the only thing keeping me from taking the frame to powder coat. So if anyone has one or knows where one is, PLEASE let me know. Below is a pic of the style guard I need. Note the dip under the “R” in Cruiser and the lack of frame overlap in the rear, or wing, as they sometimes call it.  Obviously, I don’t care about color or name, I just want a straight one that I can get powder coated. Please let me know if you have one or know someone who does. Thank you.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 29, 2018)

Today I attempted to test fit a chain guard, but with the 3pc cranks, it just won’t clear. So I did the unthinkable, I removed the chainguard tabs front and rear. While I was at it, I went ahead and rounded off the rear dropouts and took the fender brace mounting tabs off. It’s all ready for powfercoat now. I will be dropping it off later this week. I’m really excited to see how it comes out.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Feb 1, 2018)

You missed a fender mount @ the kickstand.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 1, 2018)

Rusty Klunker said:


> You missed a fender mount @ the kickstand.



I know, ugh. I already snapped the tab off, I just need to grind the attacking part off and it’s ready for powdercoat. I’m glad I realized it before I had it powder coated. That would have been a bummer.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 10, 2018)

Well I finally got the frame and fork back from powdercoat. I went with a slightly textured, semi-matte silver metallic. It’s really cool because the slight texture hides the imperfections in the frame and it’s very subdued in normal lighting, but it really lights up in the sun. I’m very happy with it. Without bright lighting on it directly, it sorta just looks like freshly blasted metal, lol.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 22, 2018)

A few more pics of tonight’s progress. Some red anodized pieces here and there. It’s slowly coming together. I love the red anodized pieces against the silver powder coat. Can’t wait to ride this beast.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 12, 2018)

Finished up the bike today. All that’s left is to shorten the rear cable a bit, put some red grips on it and swap the seat for the same one in black when it gets here. What do you guys think?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2018)

Interesting finish. Looking at the pics it appears the frame was nicely rust pitted and then shot with a matt silver paint. I'm surprised it left the serial number very legible.  

Clean build.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 12, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Interesting finish. Looking at the pics it appears the frame was nicely rust pitted and then shot with a matt silver paint. I'm surprised it left the serial number very legible.
> 
> Clean build.
> View attachment 769500



Thank you. Haha, the frame was actually smooth as silk. That’s just a mild texture powdercoat. It is kinda coarse to the touch, but to me it looks amazing. It’s what I was going for. I love it. Thank you again.


----------



## ADVHOG (Mar 14, 2018)

Very nice Danny! Those tires look great, I may have to try some too. 

Do you like the cambium seat? I have one but haven't ridden it much yet.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 14, 2018)

ADVHOG said:


> Very nice Danny! Those tires look great, I may have to try some too.
> 
> Do you like the cambium seat? I have one but haven't ridden it much yet.




Thank you! Tires are smooth and quiet, I absolutely love them. The seat seems pretty awesome right off the bat. I’m used to riding in s big fat mesinger cruiser seat, so this is all new to me. Happy so far tho!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 2, 2018)

very cool set up. must be nice to have a Schwinn with good brakes.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 2, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> very cool set up. must be nice to have a Schwinn with good brakes.



Thank you. It’s one of the best riding bikes I own for sure.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 5, 2018)

Not to distract too much, but here is what somebody on another group did, in kind of the opposite fashion, cruiser to MTB-like, and it to has turned out quite nicely:

https://www.bikeforums.net/beach-cruisers/1122269-refugee-scrap-pile-redux-2.html#post20260553


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 8, 2018)

SLM said:


> As a suggestion : B66 Brooks saddle / Ashtabula stem /  BMX scrambler bars / one piece crank /  if you need gears 5 speed rear with a thumb shifter.  My husband who worked at Schwinn (engineering) in the early 80's built up a a few of these while also working on the King Sting.  I'll post pictures of the bikes when I get a chance...




That's very cool that your husband worked on the King Sting.


----------

